# la cruz, sinaloa !!!



## bluebonnet2 (Aug 16, 2017)

good evening,

leaving sunday early.....got more paperwork, hope I have it right...should be in la cruz Wednesday...

god speed to us all

good luck, 
PURA VIDA,
bluebonnet2


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just curious,why move to such a desolated village? It is not a beach town and for big box stores it is 60 miles to Mazatlan or over 75 to Culiacan. Like I said just wondering........suerte


----------



## bluebonnet2 (Aug 16, 2017)

good morning,

I fish for bass and "el salto" is the best...and I have friends there... there is a beach about twenty minutes away....probassadventures.com and they have a lodge at baccarac...one of my friend owns a house at pichacios and comedero is on my list...since I live in the country in the states, a bit of traveling is not bad....la cruz has Coppel, hospital with 5 doctors, etc...and lovely people...

PURA VIDA,
gary


----------



## bluebonnet2 (Aug 16, 2017)

good evening,

made it !!!! Columbia crossing, people very nice, only one other person there when I got there, accurate paperwork, inspection easy, did not have to open anything, open my tail gate and saw my labeling, nothing opened, just checked my TX numbers on my boat, waved at dogs,,,,,hyway 2 t0 85 and the tolls rds to La Cruz, around all major cities, plenty of PEMEX stations.

13.8 mpg, ram 1500, big horn, loaded, and my bass boat(skeeter zx200),1200 mile, mas or minus....

fur babies are great, and love the lodge at the lake (el salto)

people are so very friendly

good luck,
PURA VIDA,
bluebonnet2


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

bluebonnet2 said:


> good morning,
> 
> I fish for bass and "el salto" is the best...and I have friends there... there is a beach about twenty minutes away....probassadventures.com and they have a lodge at baccarac...one of my friend owns a house at pichacios and comedero is on my list...since I live in the country in the states, a bit of traveling is not bad....la cruz has Coppel, hospital with 5 doctors, etc...and lovely people...
> 
> ...


Good for you, not everyone who moves to Mexico wants to live in an expat community and very few here realize just how great the Bass fishing is. Aguascalientes is one of the top Bass fishing spots in the world. Enjoy your life here.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Zorro2017 said:


> Good for you, *not everyone who moves to Mexico wants to live in an expat community* and very few here realize just how great the Bass fishing is. Aguascalientes is one of the top Bass fishing spots in the world. Enjoy your life here.


Ain't that the truth! I'd rather drink muddy and sleep in a hollow log than live in a community of tourists with furniture.


----------

